

Ask HN: Review my startup, ClueMe - RaRic

I use ClueMe to refresh things I want to know. For example, after reading on HN that there is a ISO-standard for storing sexes in a database, I made a short note that I repeat regularly.<p>All the entries in the global categories are questions, but around seventy percent of my personal entries are notes.<p>In addition to the general knowledge categories, I have made a group with HTML5 and CSS questions (under Groups-&#62;Programming).<p>If someone is inclined to check it out, I'd also be very happy to get some feedback on the admin part (requires login with a Google or Facebook account).<p>A special thanks to Natsu who designed my favicon and saved me £584 ;) (background: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2176227) .<p>The address is http://www.clueme.net<p>UPDATE: I screwed up trying to cache the initial categories (The GO-buttons didn't work). Now it should be fixed.
======
cheriot
It looks like the questions are always in the same order. Random would be a
step up, but using a proper spaced repitition algorithm would be best.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaced_repetition>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leitner_system>

~~~
RaRic
I agree, but sometimes it makes sense to have a specific order. For example,
it makes sense to get history questions in a chronological order. Maybe you
should be able to choose. Right now there is a _quizorder_ field that
determines the order for a given category.

------
mtrn
\+ Interesting interface and grippy buttons.

o How about let users see (and probably take) a few example questions on the
frontpage?

\- The categories page looks the same, whether I am logged in or not. If I'm
not logged in the "Go" buttons won't work. That's friction, get rid of it.

~~~
RaRic
Thanks. I haven't experienced the problem with the Go-buttons. I will
investigate that.

------
RaRic
Clickable <http://www.clueme.net>

